# Which GPU block



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

I need a Water cooling block for my 8800 GTX KO edition EVGA as i want to overclock it so it has to be a qiute good block i was considering the following block.

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=427

Is it any good?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yup thats the best block out there right now. EK has been making some great stuff recently


----------

